# Considering...



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

I've seen the youtube video's and all the reviews on it but i wanna hear it from people that have actually shot it. I'm considering buying a NANO for my CC any information would be useful, good or bad.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't like it at all, but to be fair, I have only held it in the store. It feels funky.


----------



## 500Benz (Dec 7, 2011)

A friend bought the nano, shot it, malfunctioned, brought it back.

As someone on here as said before... never buy new market guns because they usaully have bugs they need worked out

If ur stuck on the nano id go with the beretta px4 sub

Just sold my beretta but for no reason other than wanted another glock. it was a fine gun


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

Was at the gun shop today. Held it. Liked it. Want it.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

ibanezbtb300 said:


> Was at the gun shop today. Held it. Liked it. Want it.


You gotta sport the Hogue Handall Jr., when you get it. its a great addition  It helps for that little pit of top-heaviness and recoil.












ibanezbtb300 said:


> I've seen the youtube video's and all the reviews on it but i wanna hear it from people that have actually shot it. I'm considering buying a NANO for my CC any information would be useful, good or bad.


Own it, shot it and love it. Zero malfs so far.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

So much for the "nay-sayers"!tumbleweed


----------



## kantor99 (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought a Nano two weeks ago and have put about 150 rounds through it. With a mix of hardball, Federal hollow points and DPX all copper hollow points, no malfunctions and very good accuracy. I'm very happy with the gun.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I plan on buying one for my fiance as a belated christmas present when I get home.


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> I plan on buying one for my fiance as a belated christmas present when I get home.


let me know hoe it shoots


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

no problem. it'll be a little bit before I can actually get my hands on one, still in the desert at the moment, but I'll definitely do a review post and maybe a video about it


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have not even seen any around here yet! Damn.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Holly said:


> I don't like it at all, but to be fair, I have only held it in the store. It feels funky.


Same here. I haven't actually shot one either but, to me, it looks like another slab-sided Glock or Kel-Tec or whatever - certainly not like a Beretta. Think I'll just stick with my little 3032 Tomcat.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

I put one on lay-a-way at Cabela's.It felt good in my hand.Very nice for a carry gun.Was thinking about a Taurus PT111 but changed my mind.


----------



## qslures (Feb 12, 2012)

Bought one two weeks ago. I can't get through one magazine without a jam. Use same ammo in my Ruger, no problems. 

I am hoping I can take this back to seller. I would wait. This seems to be spreading.


----------



## PapaHades (Feb 13, 2012)

Buddy has one, he had same issue with the jamming, told him to try loading the mags and let them sit for a week to atleast rule out one of the more simpler problems before he went fiddling with the lips/ramp, and he hasn't had an issue since, and I believe he has put roughly 400rnds through it since. I wanted one myself but after shooting his it didn't fit to well as far as grip went, could only get one and half fingers on the handle, not to mention a slide bite on the first shot.


----------

